# Ernesto Colnago at Helen's



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Has anybody heard about this? Ernesto Colnago will be at Helen's in Santa Monica this Saturday doing bike fits for Colnago owners.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I might show up if they had Edoardo Bianchi there....


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i'm going to cover my LEADER decals with Colnago....think he'll have a sense of humor?


----------

